# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته حسابداری؟؟؟؟

## hosseinsis

سلام عزیزان
نظرتون راجب رشته حسابداری چیه؟
آیا بازار کار خوبی داره؟
ممنون

----------


## khParya

این نظر کسیه که نصف خانوادش رشتشون حسابداریه
رشته حسابداری خب پایه اقتصادی کشوره و به قول بابام بلد باش روی هوا میزننت کارت خوب باشه واقعا تو هر جایی بخوای کار میکنی یعنی بازار کار خوبی داره ولی بازم مهمه چقدر بلد باشی مثلا داریم شخص از دانشگاه ملی بوده در حد دیپلمم بلد نیست یکی دانشگاه پیام نور بوده عالی بوده چون خوانده و از نظر در آمد پایین ترین سطح در آمدش 300 تومنه تا 100میلیون تومن بازم بستگی به کیفیت کارت داره ولی الان بالای یه میلیون میدن و هر چقدر لول کارت بره بالاتر حقوقتم افزایش پیدا میکنه شخص مشاور مالیه یک ساعت میاد نظر میاد یعنی فقط یک ساعت در روز کار میکنه سی میلیون پول میگیره-واقعا هست شوخی نمیکنم تو تهرانم هست-اگه دوست داری برو حسابداری ولی تنها ریسکش اینه تو در قبال میلیون ها نفر در این رشته پاسخگو هستی یعنی یه اشتباه کوچک در اعداد و ارقام باعث میشه پایه اقتصادی اون شرکت-حداقل در بهترین حالت-بهم بریزه و خیلیا بیکار بشن پس نیاز به دقت بالا و ذهن قوی هست من میگم اگه دوست داری برو بازم تاکید میکنم اگه دوست داری چون وقتی علاقه ای درش نباشه از کارت زده میشی و موفق نمیشی

----------


## yaldakarami

ممنون واقعا یه انگیزه ای تو من ایجاد کردید 
من رشتم حسابداریه ولی الان طراحی سایت کار میکنم خیلی هم در آمد خوبی داره پارسال هم تو کنکور حسابداری رتبه ی زیر 1000 آوردم ولی یه ترم مرخصی گرفتم تا ببینم چه تصمیمی میگیرم برا آیندم.راستیتش میخواستم تو یکیش تمرکز کنم 
بنظرتون جفتشو ادامه بدم خوبه یا یکیشو؟؟

----------


## eshghe dandon

سلام
من احتمال پرستاری آزاد قبول شدنم تقریبا بالاست ...
علاقه خیلی زیادی ندارم به این رشته واسه همین میخوام برم حسابداری ...
خواستم ببینم نظر شما چیه ؟؟

----------


## rezaazimi

بله بله
اشنای ما کارش فوق العادس و زبان سی شارپ هم بلده و حداقل ماهی ۲۰ داره

----------


## eshghe dandon

Up

----------


## Akhm

> سلام
> من احتمال پرستاری آزاد قبول شدنم تقریبا بالاست ...
> علاقه خیلی زیادی ندارم به این رشته واسه همین میخوام برم حسابداری ...
> خواستم ببینم نظر شما چیه ؟؟


این دوتا رشته خیلی با هم فرق دارن. اگه بحث علاقه نباشه. پرستاری خیلی بهتره.
صحت این صحبت من رو از فارغ التحصیلان جویای کار بپرسید نه از دانشجوها.

----------

